# PCGH-Live-Ticker: iPhone 5S, iPhone 5C und iOS 7 ab 19 Uhr



## Bec00l (9. September 2013)

*AW: iPhone 5S: Live-Ticker von PC Games Hardware*

Gott ich freu mich immer wie ein kleines Kind auf solche Events  Man erwartet eben doch das "Oh.. one more thing" von Steve Jobs  





Bevor es jemand anspricht.. ja ich weiß das er nicht mehr unter uns weilt^^ Meine den Überraschungsmoment


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

*AW: iPhone 5S: Live-Ticker von PC Games Hardware*

Ich freu mich riesig. 
Ich habe jetzt schon mein Zelt im Schlafzimmer aufgebaut.


----------



## Bec00l (9. September 2013)

*AW: iPhone 5S: Live-Ticker von PC Games Hardware*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich freu mich riesig.
> Ich habe jetzt schon mein Zelt im Schlafzimmer aufgebaut.


 
XD


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2013)

*AW: iPhone 5S: Live-Ticker von PC Games Hardware*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich freu mich riesig.
> Ich habe jetzt schon mein Zelt im Schlafzimmer aufgebaut.


 
Ich campe vor dem Verlagsgebäude in Fürth und sehe mir den Livestream Live-Ticker durch ein Bürofenster eines Redakteurs an!


----------



## fire2002de (9. September 2013)

*AW: iPhone 5S: Live-Ticker von PC Games Hardware*

beim 5er war ich auch so gespannt xD auch wenn feststand das ich mir es eh nicht hole ^^ egal der "Magic Moment" ist halt geil


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. September 2013)

Dann weiß ich ja schon was ich heute Abend machen werde


----------



## Bec00l (9. September 2013)

*AW: iPhone 5S: Live-Ticker von PC Games Hardware*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich ja schon was ich heute Abend machen werde


 
leider erst morgen ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. September 2013)

*AW: iPhone 5S: Live-Ticker von PC Games Hardware*



Bec00l schrieb:


> leider erst morgen ^^


 
Stimmt morgen ist ja erst der 10. ich leb eben einen Tag voraus

mfg


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2013)

*AW: iPhone 5S: Live-Ticker von PC Games Hardware*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Stimmt morgen ist ja erst der 10. ich leb eben einen Tag voraus
> 
> mfg



dennoch: this should brighten your day  http://www.heise.de/imgs/18/1/0/7/1/0/3/1/appleevent-615a503b0a25b0d7.jpeg


----------



## criss vaughn (10. September 2013)

*AW: iPhone 5S: Live-Ticker von PC Games Hardware*

Gebt mir endlich iOS 7 in der Retailversion, meine Geräte wollen mehr als nur eine Beta!


----------



## evolution (10. September 2013)

Die CHips und der Softdrink sind aber nur für die Flamewars und das Markenbashing.

Sonst gäbe es nämlich weitaus spektakulärere Dinge - z.B. ein umgefallenes Fahrrad in T-Hailand


----------



## Bec00l (10. September 2013)

Wird nicht auch gleichzeitig der Download für das iOS7 freigeben mit dem heutigen abend? 
Für ältere Modelle zum Download?


----------



## Selas_Victoria (10. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Wird nicht auch gleichzeitig der Download für das iOS7 freigeben mit dem heutigen abend?
> Für ältere Modelle zum Download?


 Ältere Modelle heißt iPhone 4/iPad 2 aufwärts. Laut einigen Seiten soll iOS 7 ab 16. September freigegeben werden, offizielle Angaben wird man heute erwarten können.


----------



## hendrosch (10. September 2013)

Selas_Victoria schrieb:


> Ältere Modelle heißt iPhone 4/iPad 2 aufwärts. Laut einigen Seiten soll iOS 7 ab 16. September freigegeben werden, offizielle Angaben wird man heute erwarten können.


 
IOS 7 wird zeitgleich mit dem neuen iPhone kommen.
Heute kommt wahrscheinlich mit der GM die letzte Beta, aber die sollte der richtigen Version entsprechen.


----------



## Selas_Victoria (10. September 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> IOS 7 wird zeitgleich mit dem neuen iPhone kommen.


 Zu 100% sicher ist das keineswegs, denn schon iOS6 (19. September 2012) wurde kurz vor dem iPhone 5 (21. September 2012; erster Termin, andere Länder erhielten es später) veröffentlicht/zum Download freigegeben.
So wie es aussieht, dürfte das neue iPhone wohl um den 20. September verkauft werden (vgl. Datum der Urlaubssperren von Verizon Wireless und AT&T), gilt zumindest als sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Live-Ticker: iPhone 5S, iPhone 5C und iOS 7 ab 19 Uhr *

					Ab 19 Uhr starten wir heute auf PC Games Hardware unseren Live-Ticker zum Special Event rund um das iPhone 5S, iPhone 5C und iOS 7. Bislang ist noch nicht offiziell verkündet worden, ob es parallel auch einen Livestream von Apple geben wird. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Sie mit uns den neuen Produkten entgegen fiebern.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Live-Ticker: iPhone 5S, iPhone 5C und iOS 7 ab 19 Uhr *


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

So, Popcorn ist ready! Wo ist die Android-Fraktion? 

(Leandros?)


----------



## Temjin951 (10. September 2013)

Bin zwar ausm Android Lager, aber die PKs sind für mich ein muss, nicht um Apple zu flamen oder so, einfach weil es auch Leute gibt die eine gewisse Akzeptanz zeigen gegenüber neuen oder ''anderen'' Dingen, bspw iOS bzw Apple oder Windows 8


----------



## evolution (10. September 2013)

Apple iPhone 5S 5C Event September 10th, Ustream.TV: Live Coverage of Apple Keynotes and other events in tech. Including Images, Commentary, and sometimes ...


----------



## MyArt (10. September 2013)

evolution schrieb:


> Apple iPhone 5S 5C Event September 10th, Ustream.TV: Live Coverage of Apple Keynotes and other events in tech. Including Images, Commentary, and sometimes ...


 
Diese Typen haben doch schon das letzte mal ne Menge Müll gelabert O_o


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. September 2013)

So, bin dann mal gespannt ob das 5S ausser dem Fingerabdrucksensor und mehr Speicher/schnellerem Chip irgendwas neues kann oder nicht. 


Und ich drücke die Daumen, dass iOS7 für bestehende Geräte wirklich am 20. September kommt, 'n Kollege hat mir schon mal sein Gerät mit Entwickleraccount in die Hand gedrückt - nice! <3


----------



## MyArt (10. September 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> So, bin dann mal gespannt ob das 5S ausser dem Fingerabdrucksensor und mehr Speicher/schnellerem Chip irgendwas neues kann oder nicht.
> 
> 
> Und ich drücke die Daumen, dass iOS7 für bestehende Geräte wirklich am 20. September kommt, 'n Kollege hat mir schon mal sein Gerät mit Entwickleraccount in die Hand gedrückt - nice! <3



Klar kommt das, hab doch schon iOS 7.0 Beta drauf... (4S) Am. 20ten wird wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. September 2013)

Och joa, hab da eher miese Erfahrungen mit Beta-Software auf dem Telefon gehabt, bin kuriert, ich warte seitdem auf offizielle Releases für mein iPhone. 20. wäre halt schön, dann muss ich den aktuellen Look keine 2 Wochen mehr ertragen. = )


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Und ich drücke die Daumen, dass iOS7 für bestehende Geräte wirklich am 20. September kommt, 'n Kollege hat mir schon mal sein Gerät mit Entwickleraccount in die Hand gedrückt - nice! <3



Warum denn nicht?


----------



## hendrosch (10. September 2013)

So IOS 7 gibts am 18ten!


----------



## MyArt (10. September 2013)

Der alte Look war aber auch ausgelutscht. 
Bis auf 1,2 Apps läuft alles perfekt 


Der Hype um Apple ist trotzdem nicht gerechtfertigt


----------



## kalkone (10. September 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> So IOS 7 gibts am 18ten!


 
Einen Tag nach GTA...  der September ist ein Böses Monat


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Der alte Look war aber auch ausgelutscht.



Fand ich nicht.  Schau mal ins Android (Stock)-Lager...


----------



## MyArt (10. September 2013)

Toll 5 Apps. Und das "FREE"...

ich freu mich total.... NICHT!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. September 2013)

kalkone schrieb:


> Einen Tag nach GTA...  der September ist ein Böses Monat


 Frag mich mal, Freitag kommt schon das Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD Remake exklusiv für meine Plasy. xD


Aber 18. ist schon nice. = )


Edit: Mh, alle Apple Apps umsonst ist auch nett.


----------



## kalkone (10. September 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Frag mich mal, Freitag kommt schon das Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD Remake exklusiv für meine Plasy. xD
> 
> 
> Aber 18. ist schon nice. = )


 
Am 12. kommt das neue NHL 14 raus und am 12. hab ich ja eigentlich wieder Schulanfang xD (NEIN keine Hauptschule sondern bisl Technikerschule )


----------



## MyArt (10. September 2013)

Übrigens gehts um Apple 

Iphone 5C aus Plastik. Mensch gibts keine Überraschungen mehr?

Edit:
WTF? Der Preis? 99$?????


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2013)

Mit Zweijahresvertrag


----------



## MyArt (10. September 2013)

Immer dieses Kleingedruckte


----------



## fire2002de (10. September 2013)

wo ist das Problem ? gutes gerät und top ios für 99€ + Vertrag. es ist nun mal kein 99€ gerät von Medion

mal sehen "was für plastik" es ist


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2013)

Kein Problem, ich wüsste nur gerne auch den Preis ohne Vertrag


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

die sollen mal mit Infos zu ios 7 rausrücken. *neeeed*


----------



## MyArt (10. September 2013)

Niemand hier hat ein Problem damit?

Das einzige womit ich ein Problem habe sind die grässlichen Cases


----------



## fire2002de (10. September 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Niemand hier hat ein Problem damit?
> 
> Das einzige womit ich ein Problem habe sind die grässlichen Cases


 
dann sorry habe dich Quasi falsch verstanden ^^


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Niemand hier hat ein Problem damit?
> 
> Das einzige womit ich ein Problem habe sind die grässlichen Cases



Welche meinst Du? Die vom 5C? einfach nicht kaufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2013)

Aha, der 64bit Chip...


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

Ich glaub das 5S wird wieder nichts für mich. Das 4S reicht noch bis zum 6er (das hoffentlich besser wird)


----------



## MyArt (10. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Welche meinst Du? Die vom 5C? einfach nicht kaufen.


 
Genau die... Würde ich auch nicht, meine Telefone landen nie in nem Case! Ist nen Gebrauchsgegenstand...


Wow, 64 Bit, das hätte ich nicht erwartet. Was auch immer das uns bringen mag


----------



## fire2002de (10. September 2013)

jep, case im privaten gebrauch ist auch nichts für mich ^^


----------



## Bec00l (10. September 2013)

Wie können manche behaupten das es noch nix ist? Die Show ist noch nichtmal vorbei und bisher nur gutes über das 5S -.-"

btw. wer einen besseren Live-ticker sucht.. Apple Event - Live Stream und Live Ticker


----------



## MyArt (10. September 2013)

Dann lieber den hier: http://live.theverge.com/apple-iphone-5s-liveblog/


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Wie können manche behaupten das es noch nix ist? Die Show ist noch nichtmal vorbei und bisher nur gutes über das 5S -.-"
> 
> btw. wer einen besseren Live-ticker sucht.. Apple Event - Live Stream und Live Ticker



Welchen Grund gibt es denn sich als Besitzer eines 5ers oder sogar eines 4s ein 5s zu kaufen?

und btw: Liveticker gibt's wie Sand am Meer und die wurden hier auch schon gepostet und wer jetzt erst einsteigt kann sich das ganze auch gleich morgen als Zusammenfassung ansehen


----------



## Tiz92 (10. September 2013)

Was nützt uns 64 bit? Hats mehr wie 4 GB Ram?


----------



## Bec00l (10. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Welchen Grund gibt es denn sich als Besitzer eines 5ers oder sogar eines 4s ein 5s zu kaufen?
> 
> und btw: Liveticker gibt's wie Sand am Meer und die wurden hier auch schon gepostet und wer jetzt erst einsteigt kann sich das ganze auch gleich morgen als Zusammenfassung ansehen


 
Danke aber ich lies hier auch schon seid Anfang an mit.. 
welche Gründe? von einem 4 S ?? Srsly?? iOS7 ? Bei weitem schnelleres Inet unterwegs, bessere Grafik wie Prozessor? 
Natürlich kannst du mit dem 4s alles machen aber dann könnten wir alle mit nem GolfII rumfahren weil der fährt ja schließlich auch noch -.- *


----------



## MyArt (10. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Danke aber ich lies hier auch schon seid Anfang an mit..
> welche Gründe? von einem 4 S ?? Srsly?? iOS7 ? Bei weitem schnelleres Inet unterwegs, bessere Grafik wie Prozessor?
> Natürlich kannst du mit dem 4s alles machen aber dann könnten wir alle mit nem GolfII rumfahren weil der fährt ja schließlich auch noch -.- *


 
Du hast da was verpasst. iOS 7 kommt auch für frühere Versionen!


----------



## kalkone (10. September 2013)

Ich werde wohl vom IPhone 4 aufs 5S umsteigen


----------



## Bec00l (10. September 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Du hast da was verpasst. iOS 7 kommt auch für frühere Versionen!


 
natürlich aber ne Menge funktionen bleiben dem 5S und nicht dem 4s... die 15 fotos werden bewerkstelligt durch den neuen A7 z.b sowie den gesamten Performanceschub an sich.
Aber ganz ehrlich sry^^das soll jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Danke aber ich lies hier auch schon seid Anfang an mit..
> welche Gründe? von einem 4 S ?? Srsly?? iOS7 ? Bei weitem schnelleres Inet unterwegs, bessere Grafik wie Prozessor?
> Natürlich kannst du mit dem 4s alles machen aber dann könnten wir alle mit nem GolfII rumfahren weil der fährt ja schließlich auch noch -.- *



Bekomme ich mit meinem 4s kein iOS7? Hätte ich hier mit dem 5S trotzdem kein LTE? Bessere Grafik für was? zum telefonieren oder für Whatsapp? und btw @ Golf II: nicht alles hinkt ist ein Vergleich  Aber kauf Dir gerne das 5S ich warte noch bis zum 6er


----------



## Bene65 (10. September 2013)

kalkone schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl vom IPhone 4 aufs 5S umsteigen


 
dito ^^ bis jetzt kann man nicht meckern


----------



## Bec00l (10. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bekomme ich mit meinem 4s kein iOS7? Hätte ich hier mit dem 5S trotzdem kein LTE? Bessere Grafik für was? zum telefonieren oder für Whatsapp? und btw @ Golf II: nicht alles hinkt ist ein Vergleich  Aber kauf Dir gerne das 5S ich warte noch bis zum 6er


 
Doch aber dir fehlen ne Menge Features die nur durch den neuen Prozessor sowie Grafikchip bewerkstelligt werden. Zusätzlich zocken ne Menge auf ihrem Phone und deshalb dürfen andere das durchaus als Argument sehen =D Von Touch ID mal abgesehen... und der tollen Kamera wo es keine verwaschenen Bilder mehr gibt
Klar gibts jetzt LTE .. geht schon mit dem 5er..
wie ich schon oben geschrieben hab.. jedem das seine


----------



## MyArt (10. September 2013)

Es kam jetzt kein Mega Ding, aber im großen und ganzen summieren sich die neuen Dinge zu einem guten Update...

Ob man es jetzt braucht? Nein!
Kann man es nehmen? Ja klar, super neue Features.


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Doch aber dir fehlen ne Menge Features die nur durch den neuen Prozessor sowie Grafikchip bewerkstelligt werden. Zusätzlich zocken ne Menge auf ihrem Phone und deshalb dürfen andere das durchaus als Argument sehen =D
> Klar gibts jetzt LTE .. geht schon mit dem 5er..
> wie ich schon oben geschrieben hab.. jedem das seine


 
Mann, das ist ein Telefon und ich habe nach nem Mehrwert gefragt, der rechtfertigt 600 Euro auszugeben und ein funktionierendes Telefon (4s) abzugeben. Und nein ich zocke auf dem Ding nicht weil ich aus dem Alter raus bin. Stattdessen telefoniere ich und checke Mails (beides viel da beruflich) oder schreibe über Whatsapp. Da kann mir ein "neuer Prozessor" und einer "besserer Grafikchip" gestohlen bleiben. Also nochmal: Was rechtfertigt den Kauf eines 5s für einen Besitzer eines 5ers oder 4s? (jeder kann machen was er will aber komm mir jetzt nicht mit "Zusätzlich zocken ne Menge auf ihrem Phone")

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit dem Update auf iOS7 zufrieden, vom Rest aber enttäuscht.


----------



## ViP94 (10. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Doch aber dir fehlen ne Menge Features die nur durch den neuen Prozessor sowie Grafikchip bewerkstelligt werden. Zusätzlich zocken ne Menge auf ihrem Phone und deshalb dürfen andere das durchaus als Argument sehen =D Von Touch ID mal abgesehen... und der tollen Kamera wo es keine verwaschenen Bilder mehr gibt
> Klar gibts jetzt LTE .. geht schon mit dem 5er..
> wie ich schon oben geschrieben hab.. jedem das seine


 
Naja, der letzte wirklich große Sprung bei den iPhones war von 3GS auf 4.
Da waren wirklich Welten dazwischen. 
Das iPhone 4 hat sich zum ersten mal auch angefühlt wie ein Smartphone, das 600€ kostet.
Wobei das erste iPhone auch ganz wertig war.

und ich bezweifele stark, dass das iPhone 5S ein großer Sprung wird.
Mit der Kamera OK, aber das ist wohl eher Evolution. Zumal die Konkurrenz zeigt wie es geht, siehe 1020 und das neue Xperia Z.
Die tollen neuen Hardwarefeatures müssen mir erstmal gezeigt werden.
Und alle Spiele werden abwärtskompatibel auf ältere iPhones sein.


----------



## kalkone (10. September 2013)

Bene65 schrieb:


> dito ^^ bis jetzt kann man nicht meckern


 
aujah! das 5er hat mich nicht vom hocker gehauen, aber das 5s jetzt schon schön langsam^^


----------



## Bec00l (10. September 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Es kam jetzt kein Mega Ding, aber im großen und ganzen summieren sich die neuen Dinge zu einem guten Update...
> 
> Ob man es jetzt braucht? Nein!
> Kann man es nehmen? Ja klar, super neue Features.


 

Naja dann brauchen wir sicher vom Samsung auch nix großartiges erwarten.. was kann man erwarten? Besser Prozi Cam Speicher? Mit dem Akku kommen sie alle kaum vorran... immerhin verbessert es sich.
Finde aber die Sachen sinnvoll. Z.b kann ich mein "altes" i5 schön im appstore umtauschen.. als neues verkaufen und dann für 3-350€ zuschlagen. Funktioniert seit dem 3gs wunderbar


----------



## Bene65 (10. September 2013)

Ohje wohl nur 100 € Preisdifferenz zwischen dem 5C und 5S. Das hätte ich nicht erwartet, wohl doch nicht das erhoffe "Billig" iPhone


----------



## Scroll (10. September 2013)

Das 5c schaut ja ganz gut aus aber die farben? Da steckt mir doch ein wenig zuviel nokia dahinter bei den farben, schaut mir ein wenig zuu bunt zu werden


----------



## Bec00l (10. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mann, das ist ein Telefon und ich habe nach nem Mehrwert gefragt, der rechtfertigt 600 Euro auszugeben und ein funktionierendes Telefon (4s) abzugeben. Und nein ich zocke auf dem Ding nicht weil ich aus dem Alter raus bin. Stattdessen telefoniere ich und checke Mails (beides viel da beruflich) oder schreibe über Whatsapp. Da kann mir ein "neuer Prozessor" und einer "besserer Grafikchip" gestohlen bleiben. Also nochmal: Was rechtfertigt den Kauf eines 5s für einen Besitzer eines 5ers oder 4s? (jeder kann machen was er will aber komm mir jetzt nicht mit "Zusätzlich zocken ne Menge auf ihrem Phone")
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit dem Update auf iOS7 zufrieden, vom Rest aber enttäuscht.


 
Tja pech gehabt, ich hab dir die Antwort gegeben. Müssen nicht alle so wie du sein  Ich mache das gleiche wie du auch nur noch viel mehr =D dann warte aufs 6er und gut is


----------



## Bene65 (10. September 2013)

Preise sind im Store online. 5C ab 599 € / 5S ab 699 €


----------



## Scroll (10. September 2013)

Wie gross wird das 5s nun eigtl? Auch wieder 4 zoll? Das 5c soll ja schon so gross sein oder hab ich da was verwechselt/verpasst?


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Tja pech gehabt, ich hab dir die Antwort gegeben. Müssen nicht alle so wie du sein  Ich mache das gleiche wie du auch nur noch viel mehr =D dann warte aufs 6er und gut is



Ja, mach Du mal (und noch viel mehr)  ich lasse mir nicht für ein Facelift jährlich 500-600 Euro aus der Tasche ziehen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. September 2013)

So, das war ja mal, erm ... spannend. 


Eigentlich alles wie erwartet .. sogar ein bisschen weniger, da ich fest mit einem 128 Gig Modell gerechnet habe. :-/


----------



## Temjin951 (10. September 2013)

Die Preise für das 5C sind mE lächerlich ^^^
Ich sag mal so, die wollen auch nicht jedes Kind was seine Mütze falsch rum trägt ansprechen und zu Käufern machen, aber sie hätte doch bei weitem mehr Umsatz, wenn sie es billiger machen würden, denn im Endeffekt würden es ja mehr Leute kaufen, wodurch die Gewinnmargen, wie sie jzt vorhanden sein werden mit Sicherheit mehr als wieder drin sein werden...
Aber Samsung etc ist ja nicht besser, natürlich muss man nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, aber wenn ich denen mehr als 500€ auf'n Tisch lege für ein Smartphone, wo dann schon nach 2 Monaten das Ultra mega super neue Smartphone mit Röntgengerät etc herauskommt hat man doch keinen Spaß daran die Topgeräte zu kaufen... :/


----------



## mitverachtung (10. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, mach Du mal (und noch viel mehr)  ich lasse mir nicht für ein Facelift jährlich 500-600 Euro aus der Tasche ziehen



Ich für mein Teil lasse mir alle ZWEI Jahre, zum Vertragende gerne 100 EUR für das Telefon aus der Tascheziehen. Und das gezeige ist wohl alles andere als ein simpler "Facelift". Ich kaufs halt mit Vertrag.


----------



## MyArt (10. September 2013)

Die Sache ist die das Apple die alten Iphone 5 Modelle wohl nicht mehr weiterhin anbieten wird und dadurch die Iphone 5C Modelle bereitstehen.

Die Iphone 5C Modelle kosten dann in etwa das was das 4S bis vor ein paar Monaten gekostet hat und das was ein Iphone 5 jetzt kosten sollte.


----------



## JackOnell (10. September 2013)

Klärt mich mal im Eiltempo auf den ich bin erst Heimgekommen und möchte keine 77 SAeiten lesen 
MFG


----------



## mitverachtung (10. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Klärt mich mal im Eiltempo auf den ich bin erst Heimgekommen und möchte keine 77 SAeiten lesen
> MFG


 
64-Bit, 2x CPU Power, 5x GPU Power, neuer Dual-Blitz mit Warmlicht LED, Kamera hat bessere Blende, schießt 10 Bilder Burst, ist qualitativ deutlich besser, LTE-Zeit 10h, Touch ID Fingerprint und iPhone 5 ist jetzt bunt und heißt 5C. Würde sagen das is alles.


----------



## hendrosch (10. September 2013)

Eigentlich wollt ich mirs jetzt kaufen, aber ist mir zu teuer die können doch nicht jedes mal die Preise erhöhen.
Das 5C kostet ja so viel wie das 4er zum Release.
800€ für das 5S sind einfach zu viel!
Dann muss ich eben mein 4er weiternutzen daws ist mit IOS 7 sowieso recht brauchbar.


----------



## Bec00l (10. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, mach Du mal (und noch viel mehr)  ich lasse mir nicht für ein Facelift jährlich 500-600 Euro aus der Tasche ziehen


 
Weist solche wie du sind mir die liebsten.. 
Ein brandneues iOS (das zählt auch wenn du es aufs 4s bekommst).
Eine echt super Kamera mit tollen Features sowie bessere Filmaufnahmemethoden. Toller Prozessor (64bit ka warum). Besser Grafikchip + Motioncore. Längere Akkulaufzeiten. Ne menge an nützlichen Apps die sonst was kosten beim Kauf. Fingerringsensor...

also wenn man das wenigstens nicht ein bisschen Fortschritt nennt, dann weiß ich auch nicht. 
Übrigens wenn du dein iPhone nur als Telefon siehst dann schließ ich daraus das ich damit mehr mache, denn es ist nämlich nicht nur ein Telefon sondern wird Smartphone genannt. 

Bitte nicht immer nur meckern zum Kauf zwingt dich absolut niemand. Zusätzlich hab ich es nicht nötig mich blöd anreden zu lassen von jemand der meint besser über mich bescheid zu wissen als ich selbst  Oben drüber in den Posts hab ich geschrieben das mich die neuen Smartphones immer nur die Hälfte gekostet haben durch Wiederverkauf des alten. 
Wir sind hier immerhin in einem HW Forum wo jedes Jahr neue Technik erscheint..


----------



## JackOnell (10. September 2013)

Was sind denn da für Preise gennant worden


----------



## Bec00l (10. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Was sind denn da für Preise gennant worden


 
Das iphone 5 C zu teuer "low budget" ist was anderes.. apple halt

5C iwie 5-600 und 5s glaub ich 700 .. hab sie nichtmehr genau im kopf


----------



## Temjin951 (10. September 2013)

ISt ja ein richtiges Billig Phone das Iphone 5C, Design hin oder her, aber ist doch recht übertrieben, selbst wenn das der Ersatz für das 5er ist.


----------



## Scroll (10. September 2013)

5c warn 599€ ohne vertrag mit 16gb und 699 mit 32gb und beim 5s 699 euro bis 899 euro von 16-64gb


----------



## Bec00l (10. September 2013)

Temjin951 schrieb:


> ISt ja ein richtiges Billig Phone das Iphone 5C, Design hin oder her, aber ist doch recht übertrieben, selbst wenn das der Ersatz für das 5er ist.


 
Keine Ahnung was sie mit dem bezwecken wollen.. Hipster werden sicher drauf abfahren oder die in China...
Aber eigtl war doch für jeden das 5s das wichtige


----------



## hendrosch (10. September 2013)

Die Preise sind in der Keynote immer die für die USA und sind nur zusätzlich mit normalen Vertrag gültig.

Auf der Homepage stehen die richtigen Preise:
5S 16GB 699€; 32GB 799€; 64GB 899€
5C 16GB 599´€;32GB 699€;


----------



## fire2002de (10. September 2013)

auch als apple anhänger, das 5C ist ZU TEUER !


----------



## MyArt (10. September 2013)

Wer kauft den ein Smartphone der Preisklasse unsubventioniert?


----------



## JackOnell (10. September 2013)

Ich werd nimmer Meine Hoffnung lag bei 5C....
Ich bin halt recht Geizig und gebe generell für ein Hady nicht mehr als 300
Euro aus....naja im März werde ich mich von E+ trennen und dann schaue 
ich es mir mal mit nem Vertrag an.
Oha
Jedenfalls soll mein nächstes so ein IPhon werden das ergänzt sich gut mit 
meinem IPad und es läuft halt sehr gut


----------



## Scroll (10. September 2013)

Der einzige grosse unterschied scheint im prozessor und in der kamera zu liegen, im vergleich zum 5c, der rest ist gleich. mMn rentiert sich das 5c nicht wirklich, einzig was man besser machen hätte können wäre beim 5s 4" bei behalten und beim 5c auf 3,5" runtergehen oder beim 5s 4,5" und beim 5c 4" machen. Damit sich die Geräte auch wirklich unterscheiden außer das den kleinen details wie prozessor und kamera


----------



## Temjin951 (10. September 2013)

Schon gewusst? Es gitb viele Leute denen geht es entweder ums Prinzip oder machen dafür keinen Vertragsabschluss, solche Leute gibt es auch, ob mans glaubt oder nicht


----------



## JackOnell (10. September 2013)

Temjin951 schrieb:


> Schon gewusst? Es gitb viele Leute denen geht es entweder ums Prinzip oder machen dafür keinen Vertragsabschluss, solche Leute gibt es auch, ob mans glaubt oder nicht


 
Das stimmt aber in dem Fall werde ich über soetwas nachdenken müssen
Edit
Wieviel zoll haben den die Geräte jetzt ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Wieviel zoll haben den die Geräte jetzt ?


 
Das 5S hat ein 4Zoll Display Kauf ein iPhone*5s mit 16*GB, 32*GB oder 64*GB - Apple Store (Deutschland) 
& das 5C auch http://store.apple.com/de/buy-iphone/iphone5c


----------



## Chris1795 (10. September 2013)

Das 5s und das 5c haben beide 4zoll!


----------



## Gast20141127 (10. September 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Wer kauft den ein Smartphone der Preisklasse unsubventioniert?


Zumindest bei uns in Ö ist es eigentlich völlig egal.
Kommst auf die 2 Jahre gerechnet mit Vertrag nicht billiger weg, manchmal sogar eher teurer.
Zudem darf man nach der Vertragslaufzeit auch noch mal Kohle auf den Tisch legen um das Branding loszuwerden.
Und wenns einen günstigeren Tarif gibt nach einiger Zeit ist mit schnell mal Simkarte wechseln auch nicht so einfach.
Ich jedenfalls kauf mir nur ungebrandete Geräte ohne Vertrag.


----------



## okeanos7 (10. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich werd nimmer Meine Hoffnung lag bei 5C....
> Ich bin halt recht Geizig und gebe generell für ein Hady nicht mehr als 300
> Euro aus....naja im März werde ich mich von E+ trennen und dann schaue
> ich es mir mal mit nem Vertrag an.
> ...


 
die hätten ja auch des 5er auf dem markt lassen können...

aber das "budget" phone von apple ist teurer als die high-end smartphones von anderen herstellern 

apple rennen die ganzen kunden davon, wenn sie nichts in niedrigeren preisklassen anbieten. samsung hat ja jetzt schon mehr marktanteile...


----------



## criss vaughn (10. September 2013)

okeanos7 schrieb:


> die hätten ja auch des 5er auf dem markt lassen können...
> 
> aber das "budget" phone von apple ist teurer als die high-end smartphones von anderen herstellern
> 
> apple rennen die ganzen kunden davon, wenn sie nichts in niedrigeren preisklassen anbieten. samsung hat ja jetzt schon mehr marktanteile...


 
Naja, Apple zielt trotzdem auf das Design (Unternehmensphilosophie eben, ob sinnhaft oder nicht ist natürlich die andere Frage ), und selbst das Budget-Smartphone ist ja ein "verbessertes" 5er (mal abgesehen vom Case), also von daher kein Rückschritt - dass die Apple-Produkte im Vergleich bspw. zu Samsung und HTC ein schlechteres P/L-Verhältnis inne haben, lässt sich hingegen nicht von der Hand weisen


----------



## BloodyMojito (10. September 2013)

fire2002de schrieb:


> auch als apple anhänger, das 5C ist ZU TEUER !



Es ist vorallem zu teuer, weil das iphone 5 für den Preis gehen würde, wenn sie es nicht vom Markt nehmen würden (das ehemalige Topmodell wurde bis jetzt immer 100 Euro günstiger angeboten)!

Das heißt, man bekommt das i5 in Plastik....na klasse 

Ferner ist es natürlich toll, dass Apple jetzt schon Fingerabdrücke nimmt.....ich dachte immer, das macht nur die Polizei Nach der ganzen NSA-Affäre sehe ich sowas wahnsinnig skeptisch.

Unterm Strich bin ich doch arg enttäuscht:

- das Display bleibt klein und die Auflösung bescheiden....was soll man da mit mehr Leistung, wenn diese nicht genutzt wird

- die LSD-Farbpallette von iOS7 ist einfach nur widerlich (hab gehofft, dass da noch was dran gemacht wird)

- während Samsung Gestenbedienung, das unbezahlbare Smartstay und wirklich nützliches Multi-Tasking bietet (Note3), LG mal was wirklich cleveres mit den Seitentasten (+ klopf, klopf) veranstaltet bringt Apple den Fingerabruckspion + mehr Power, die sich in 1-2 Games bemerkbar machen wird (ist ja nicht so, als ob iOS beim i5 lahmt)....


----------



## HaCKEr (10. September 2013)

Gbas den garkeine News zum neuen iPad und iPad minni2 ?


----------



## Bec00l (10. September 2013)

BloodyMojito schrieb:


> Es ist vorallem zu teuer, weil das iphone 5 für den Preis gehen würde, wenn sie es nicht vom Markt nehmen würden (das ehemalige Topmodell wurde bis jetzt immer 100 Euro günstiger angeboten)!
> 
> Das heißt, man bekommt das i5 in Plastik....na klasse
> 
> ...


 
Ich hasse es schon langsam meinen Code einzugeben ;P Freu  mich über diese Neuerung.. auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich nicht zum 5s greifen werden 
Apple hat ja versprochen nix zu speichern auf ihren servern etc.. (naja wers glaubt aber immerhin nett sowas zu sagen xd)


----------



## Nuallan (10. September 2013)

okeanos7 schrieb:


> die hätten ja auch des 5er auf dem markt lassen können...
> 
> aber das "budget" phone von apple ist teurer als die high-end smartphones von anderen herstellern
> 
> apple rennen die ganzen kunden davon, wenn sie nichts in niedrigeren preisklassen anbieten. samsung hat ja jetzt schon mehr marktanteile...



Dafür quetscht Apple aber wesentlich mehr aus jedem Jüng.. äh.. Kunden. Ohne Steve Jobs ist der Laden (wieder) nur noch Durchschnitt, wenn überhaupt..


----------



## Freakless08 (10. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Apple hat ja versprochen nix zu speichern auf ihren servern etc.. (naja wers glaubt aber immerhin nett sowas zu sagen xd)


Apple wird dir das sicherlich auch schriftlich geben  
Geht eh alles direkt an die NSA 



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ohne Steve Jobs ist der Laden (wieder) nur noch Durchschnitt, wenn überhaupt..


Jep. Die Apple Aktie ist auch wieder etwas gesunken.


----------



## mitverachtung (10. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Das iphone 5 C zu teuer "low budget" ist was anderes.. apple halt
> 
> 5C iwie 5-600 und 5s glaub ich 700 .. hab sie nichtmehr genau im kopf



Apple hat auch niemals behauptet, dass sie ein Low Budget-Produkt bringen. Am Ende des Tages ist es halt ein buntes iPhone 5.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Dafür quetscht Apple aber wesentlich mehr aus jedem Jüng.. äh.. Kunden. Ohne Steve Jobs ist der Laden (wieder) nur noch Durchschnitt, wenn überhaupt..


 
Lässt sich nach der ersten Produktserie ohne Steve Jobs natürlich schon absehen. Klar.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (10. September 2013)

also der preis vom 5c hat mich echt überrascht. ich hatte auf 400€ gehofft^^


----------



## HomeboyST (10. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> die sollen mal mit Infos zu ios 7 rausrücken. *neeeed*



Schau dir die Keynote vom Juni an. Ist auf der Apple Homepage zu finden.



keinnick schrieb:


> Bekomme ich mit meinem 4s kein iOS7? Hätte ich hier mit dem 5S trotzdem kein LTE? Bessere Grafik für was? zum telefonieren oder für Whatsapp? und btw @ Golf II: nicht alles hinkt ist ein Vergleich  Aber kauf Dir gerne das 5S ich warte noch bis zum 6er





keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, mach Du mal (und noch viel mehr)  ich lasse mir nicht für ein Facelift jährlich 500-600 Euro aus der Tasche ziehen




Weshalb bei dir überhaupt ein Iphone ? ( Was du eh nicht möchtest )  ? 

Kauf dir für 50 euro nen gebrauchten Androiden und werd glücklich. 
Kann Telefonieren, Whatsapp und ein bischen Mailen. 


P.S. 
Was hier alle am Meckern sind wegen der Preise ( jedes Jahr wieder ) 
1. hat Apple nie behauptet ein "billig" Phone auf dem Markt zu bringen. Das 5c ist ein etwas verbessertes 5er
2. Hat Apple den besten Support überhaupt. ( Oder wer kommt noch im ersten Jahr per UPS vorbei und tauscht das Telefon aus plus 24h kostemlosen Support ? Mit Zusatzgarantie auch im 2ten Jahr ? 
3. Für die neuen Modelle wird es die Apple Apps Kostenlos geben... 
4. Auch nach 2 Jahren wird man sein altes Iphone noch für richtig gutes Geld los. Kaum Wertverfall. Für ein Androiden oder WP Flagschiff bekommst du nach 2 Jahren etwas mehr als nen feuchten Händedruck !

Das alles gepaart mit dem besten App Store und einem System was einfach funktioniert und sich überall ohne Probleme Integriert. 

( Das ist nur meine Meinung )


----------



## Bec00l (10. September 2013)

Das stimmt. Samsung hat da aber auch gut nachgeholt.
Dennoch ist Vorreiter Apple und wird es bleiben. Bei Samsung hab ich das Gefühl schnell schnell hau noch mehr Hardware rein und größerern Display und und und 10k menüpunkte...
Das ist nichtmehr "Handy" sondern "Compli" =D Auch wenn es dennoch leicht ist mit der Zeit alles zu handhaben^^

Das 5c war nie als Budget angepriesen und mit dem Preis hat Apple das auch klar bestätigt. Die werden nicht in die Sparte von 300€ eindringen. Samsung wird sich da noch mehr Platz schaffen können..


----------



## Bec00l (10. September 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Apple wird dir das sicherlich auch schriftlich geben
> Geht eh alles direkt an die NSA
> 
> 
> Jep. Die Apple Aktie ist auch wieder etwas gesunken.


 

Hab das ja auch ironisch gemeint =D
Mal abgesehen davon gibt es garnichts und damit meine ich wirklich rein garnichts was nicht an die NSA gehen kann. Von dem her braucht man sich da auch keine großen Hoffnungen machen das die die Infos nicht bekommen die sie haben wollen...


----------



## Gruselgurke (10. September 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> also der preis vom 5c hat mich echt überrascht. ich hatte auf 400€ gehofft^^


 
Du solltest den Satz drunter nicht übersehen "With 2 year contract". Ohne Vertrag wird bedeutend teurer sein und auch außerhalb der USA bedeutend teurer sein mit Vertrag.
E: Ok seh jetzt erst das es schon den Preis ohne Vertrag gibt. Das ja echt nen schlechter witz xD


----------



## Bec00l (10. September 2013)

Gruselgurke schrieb:


> Du solltest den Satz drunter nicht übersehen "With 2 year contract". Ohne Vertrag wird bedeutend teurer sein und auch außerhalb der USA bedeutend teurer sein mit Vertrag.
> E: Ok seh jetzt erst das es schon den Preis ohne Vertrag gibt. Das ja echt nen schlechter witz xD


 
Durch 1&1 oder sogar Telekom wird man seine 50€ zahlen müsen für den Vertrag .. so wars zumindest immer bei den Neuheiten..


----------



## Nuallan (10. September 2013)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Für ein Androiden oder WP Flagschiff bekommst du nach 2 Jahren etwas mehr als nen feuchten Händedruck



Oder anders ausgedrückt: Ich bekomme ein 2 Jahre altes Android-Flagggschiff, was noch sehr gut mithalten kann, für nen "feuchten Händedruck". 
Dann noch ein aktuelles Custom-ROM drauf (was natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache ist), und schon hat man ein super Smartphone in den feuchten Händen.

Das gefällt mir persönlich schon mal wesentlich besser, als nach 2 Jahren immer noch unverschämt viel Kohle für ein Melk-Phone auszugeben..


----------



## kaepernickus (11. September 2013)

Jetzt trollt Apple aber... 

600/700 Euro für ein Phone mit alter Hardware, kleinem Durchschnitts-Display und Plastik-Gehäuse  srly Apple??


----------



## sebastiaaan (11. September 2013)

Wer ist denn bitte so blöd und zahlt 600€ (5C) wenn man denn für 100€ mehr ein viel besseres, wertigeres Smartphone haben kann? (5S)
Außerdem war es sowas von klar dass Apple das 5er aus dem Sortiment nimmt, ich meine das 5C hat beinahe genau dieselben specs wie das 5. Und wer würde denn bitte ein buntes Plastik-phone einem wertigen iPhone 5 vorziehen, außer die die bunt lieben oder die Chinesen. Zugegeben Apple enttäuscht mich (als Kunde seit 6 Jahren) immer mehr aufs neue..

Naja, als 4S-User werde ich wohl auf das 6er warten, und falls es nicht mehr für kommende Spiele ausreicht, habe ich ja immer noch mein S3


Btw: Dieser Fingerabdruckscanner ist doch ganz ehrlich so unnötig Genau wie bei Android Face-Unlock nur Spielerei die (fast) keiner im Alltag benutzt. Und wo waren bitte die neuen iPods, MacBooks und DER MAC PRO ??


----------



## mitverachtung (11. September 2013)

sebastiaaan schrieb:


> Wer ist denn bitte so blöd und zahlt 600€ (5C) wenn man denn für 100€ mehr ein viel besseres, wertigeres Smartphone haben kann? (5S)
> 
> Btw: Dieser Fingerabdruckscanner ist doch ganz ehrlich so unnötig Genau wie bei Android Face-Unlock nur Spielerei die (fast) keiner im Alltag benutzt. Und wo waren bitte die neuen iPods, MacBooks und DER MAC PRO ??



1. Frage: Jeder der ein farbiges iPhone haben möchte.
2. Frage: Im Gegensatz zu Faceunlock ist der Scanner sicher. Da passiert nichts wenn du ein Bild vorhältst. Und zweitens ist der Scanner viel schneller, da er direkt im Homebutton sitzt, den mal sowieso bei der normalen Nutzung berührt.
3. Frage: iPods spielen nur noch eine kleine Rolle, MacBooks kommen meist zur WWDC im Frühjahr und der MacPro kommt diesen Winter.



kaepernickus schrieb:


> Jetzt trollt Apple aber...
> 600/700 Euro für ein Phone mit alter Hardware, kleinem Durchschnitts-Display und Plastik-Gehäuse  srly Apple??


Im Gegensatz zu Android haben Windows Phone 8 und iOS nicht das Problem auf vermeintlich(!) schwacher Hardware performant zu laufen. 95% der Smartphone-User ist die Hardware egal. Das Display ist mit seinen Werten weit entfernt von Durchschnitt. Und viele Menschen (Ich eingeschlossen) haben an 4-Zoll ihre Freude. Das passt super in jede Hosentasche.


*Wie wäre es einmal, sein riesiges Ego wegzustecken und über den eigenen Tellerrand hinaus zu schauen. Nur weil man selber etwas nicht haben möchte, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Andere sich nicht darüber freuen.*


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

Ergebnis der Keynote: Apple ist und bleibt Apple, und wer Apple möchte, der muss entsprechend dafür löhnen. Wer das nicht möchte, greift halt zur Konkurrenz. Somit bleibt eigentlich alles beim Alten.


----------



## Kondar (11. September 2013)

Temjin951 schrieb:


> Die Preise für das 5C sind mE lächerlich ^^^
> Ich sag mal so, die wollen auch nicht jedes Kind was seine Mütze falsch rum trägt ansprechen und zu Käufern machen, aber sie hätte doch bei weitem mehr Umsatz, wenn sie es billiger machen würden, denn im Endeffekt würden es ja mehr Leute kaufen, wodurch die Gewinnmargen, wie sie jzt vorhanden sein werden mit Sicherheit mehr als wieder drin sein werden...
> Aber Samsung etc ist ja nicht besser, natürlich muss man nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, aber wenn ich denen mehr als 500€ auf'n Tisch lege für ein Smartphone, wo dann schon nach 2 Monaten das Ultra mega super neue Smartphone mit Röntgengerät etc herauskommt hat man doch keinen Spaß daran die Topgeräte zu kaufen... :/


 
weil es die Leute (= Käufer) eben mitmachen.
Schau Dir die Preise des S3 an wo es rauskam und ~3 Monate später und dann nocheinmal wo das S4 rauskam.
Ich wette mit dem S4 bzw. S5 wird es auch nicht anders werden.
Wer sich sovort das "neue" kauft hat eben genug Geld und beklagt sich nicht das das "neue" so teuer ist.


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. September 2013)

Mit dem 5C hat Apple Plastik und Farbe entdeckt... welch Innovation die diesen Preis rechtfertigt. Da gebe ich lieber 600€ für eine Grafikkarte aus, die Leistung kann ich wenigstens mit SSAA usw. verballern  

Kommentar zum iPhone 5C: Apples Gier unterschätzt | heise online


----------



## HomeboyST (11. September 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrückt: Ich bekomme ein 2 Jahre altes Android-Flagggschiff, was noch sehr gut mithalten kann, für nen "feuchten Händedruck".
> Dann noch ein aktuelles Custom-ROM drauf (was natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache ist), und schon hat man ein super Smartphone in den feuchten Händen.
> 
> Das gefällt mir persönlich schon mal wesentlich besser, als nach 2 Jahren immer noch unverschämt viel Kohle für ein Melk-Phone auszugeben..



Dann Spiel doch mal auf ein S2 die Aktuelle Android Software rauf und schau wie es läuft 
Wie gesagt, keiner zwingt dich zum Kauf eines "Melk-Phones" obwohl ich allein schon wegen dem Gefühl das ich mir nen Bruch hebe vom 4er aufs 5er wechseln würde.

P.S. Denk einfach mal drüber nach weshalb die Preise nach 2 Jahren immer noch so "unverschämt" hoch sind.  Könnte ja damit zu tun haben das die Teile auch nach der Zeit immer 
noch absolut top laufen


----------



## Malkav85 (11. September 2013)

Ist die Weitergabe meines Fingerabdrucks zur NSA inklusive oder exklusive? 

Wofür braucht man das denn beim Anmelden? Um mehr "Sicherheit" zu garantieren? Für mich persönlich völlig übertrieben...genauso wie der Preis. Aber wer genug Geld hat, soll es sich ruhig kaufen. Es sei ihm gegönnt


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2013)

Tztztz, immer diese Flamer. 
Solltest du einen neuen Pass haben, hat die NSA schon deine Fingerabdrücke.


----------



## criss vaughn (11. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Tztztz, immer diese Flamer.
> Solltest du einen neuen Pass haben, hat die NSA schon deine Fingerabdrücke.


 
Oder spätestens wenn man mal in den Staaten war, dann ist der Zug eh abgefahren  

Ich finde es erst einmal ganz schön, dass Apple versucht etwas neues zu bieten, über Sinn bzw. Unsinn lässt sich natürlich streiten  Die Preise liegen natürlich schwer im Magen .. zwar ist das 5C ein leicht verbessertes 5er mit flashigen Farben, aber die P/L-Schere geht leider immer weiter auseinander .. mal sehen was das 6er bei Ablauf meines 5er-Vertrages so bieten kann


----------



## shootme55 (11. September 2013)

ich find das 5C sehr gelungen vom design her. Die Technik is auch up to date wenns die vom 5er is. Da kann man gut und gern 400 Euro dafür verlangen. Wär ein angemessener Preis find ich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2013)

400€ passt aber irgendwie nicht zu Apple, aber 500€ hätten schon gepasst. 
Da für mich aber nur das 5S in Frage kommt, kümmert mich das eher wenig.


----------



## shootme55 (11. September 2013)

Aber inzwischen merkt man wirklich dass neue Ideen fehlen. Das letzte aufregende Gimmick auf dem Smartphonemarkt war meiner Meinung nach Siri. War zwar genauso ein Schuss in in den Ofen wie 3D-Technik, aber mal ein interessanter Ansatz. Seitdem hat sich nichts großartiges getan das einen Aha-Effekt auslösen würde. Irgendwie schade. wenigstens Wasserdicht hätten sie es machen können...


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2013)

Siri ist nicht schlecht, aber der Hauptverwendungszweck liegt wohl eher im Auto. 
Eine richtige Revolution zu bringen, ist mit den Jahren aber immer schwieriger geworden, weswegen ich mit einer Evolution auch kein Problem habe.


----------



## Bec00l (11. September 2013)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Mit dem 5C hat Apple Plastik und Farbe entdeckt... welch Innovation die diesen Preis rechtfertigt. Da gebe ich lieber 600€ für eine Grafikkarte aus, die Leistung kann ich wenigstens mit SSAA usw. verballern
> 
> Kommentar zum iPhone 5C: Apples Gier unterschätzt | heise online


 

Tja.. was soll man dazu sagen. 
Da merkt man das Heise wirklich nur spekuliert hat wie jeder andere 
Apple hat nicht ein einziges mal ein "Budget Phone" erwähnt, vorallem nicht für 3-400€. 
Eigtl. an der Nase herumgeführt da nur das normale 5er wegfällt und ersetzt wird.

Versprochen haben sie eben nichts


----------



## fire2002de (11. September 2013)

Ich glaube der Scanner wird noch gut ankommen, wenn man sieht wie gut sie es umgesetzt haben! 
ruck zuck gibt man keinen code mehr ein und den Homebutton drückt man so oder so! Und die Sicherheit ist schon alleine gegeben weil es eben Code geschützt ist!

wer man ein Smartphone verloren hat, schützt es immer mit Code Eingabe xD

wenn Apple dann auch noch für andere Apps den Scanner "frei gibt" könnte es der Knaller schlecht hin werden ! andere Smartphone Hersteller haben ja diese berühmte "Gesichtserkennung" die so gut wie gar nicht funktioniert xD und firmen wie Nokia sollten sicherlich erst mal ganz die klappe halten! wenn man sieht was die Absturzkandidaten so in letzter zeit geschafft haben.


gibts schon Foto´s der neuen Kamera in "normaler Umgebung" ? interessiert mich brennend wie gut sie ist ^^

ob apple die preise fürs 5c doch noch vielleicht nach unten korrigiert ?!


----------



## shinobi2611 (11. September 2013)

fire2002de schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Scanner wird noch gut ankommen, wenn man sieht wie gut sie es umgesetzt haben!
> ruck zuck gibt man keinen code mehr ein und den Homebutton drückt man so oder so! Und die Sicherheit ist schon alleine gegeben weil es eben Code geschützt ist!
> 
> wer man ein Smartphone verloren hat, schützt es immer mit Code Eingabe xD
> ...


 
Ob die Kamera gegen ein Lumia 925 oder eines der 1000er Serie anstinkt bezweifle ich doch sehr stark 

Aber schön zu sehen das Apple jetzt auch überteuerte "Plastikbomber" für "Schwellenländer" anbietet 

600€ für 16gb und das noch aus Plastik inkl. 1 Jahr alter Hardware  aber es ist Apple also alles "Up 2 Date"


----------



## fire2002de (11. September 2013)

shinobi2611 schrieb:


> Ob die Kamera gegen ein Lumia 925 oder eines der 1000er Serie anstinkt bezweifle ich doch sehr stark
> 
> Aber schön zu sehen das Apple jetzt auch überteuerte "Plastikbomber" für "Schwellenländer" anbietet
> 
> 600€ für 16gb und das noch aus Plastik inkl. 1 Jahr alter Hardware  aber es ist Apple also alles "Up 2 Date"


 
Die Megapixel Lüge von Nokia xD die Bilder sind sicherlich ok aber warum 41 mgp ? das ist doch nur Marketing mehr nicht....

Schwellenländer, China ?! zumindest war das "von den Medien getaufte" Budget Smartphone dafür gedacht ^^ wenn da nicht der "tolle" preis währe xD

es ist nun mal Apple, billig gibts da nicht (selbst die "billig" Smartphones sind da teuer  ) und immer noch besser als andere Geräte

ja und das ios erwähnt irgend wie keiner, mal sehen ob es den hohen preis gerecht wird !


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. September 2013)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ist die Weitergabe meines Fingerabdrucks zur NSA inklusive oder exklusive?
> 
> Wofür braucht man das denn beim Anmelden? Um mehr "Sicherheit" zu garantieren? Für mich persönlich völlig übertrieben...genauso wie der Preis. Aber wer genug Geld hat, soll es sich ruhig kaufen. Es sei ihm gegönnt


 
Die Abdrucke werden nicht auf einen Server oder in die Cloud hochgeladen sondern bleiben lokal auf dem Handy. Also ist dein Fingerabdruck sicher vor der NSA 





shinobi2611 schrieb:


> Aber schön zu sehen das Apple jetzt auch überteuerte "Plastikbomber" für "Schwellenländer" anbietet
> 600€ für 16gb und das noch aus Plastik inkl. 1 Jahr alter Hardware  aber es ist Apple also alles "Up 2 Date"



Bei dem Preis finde ich die Entwicklung in die Richtung auch sehr Schade. Ich hatte mit maximal 499€ für das 16gb Modell gerechnet. Für den Preis könnte Apple das Handy auch anbieten ohne Probleme. Dann wäre der Preis auch okay.


----------



## MyArt (11. September 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Die Abdrucke werden nicht auf einen Server oder in die Cloud hochgeladen sondern bleiben lokal auf dem Handy. Also ist dein Fingerabdruck sicher vor der NSA


 
Hast du dazu ne ordentliche Quelle? Schließlich kann man damit auch im AppStore einkaufen und andere Dinge entsperren


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. September 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Hast du dazu ne ordentliche Quelle? Schließlich kann man damit auch im AppStore einkaufen und andere Dinge entsperren



Ob das für dich eine ordentliche Quelle ist, weiss ich nicht, aber ich habe das hier auf die schnell gegoogelt: 



> Die Daten des Fingerabdrucksensors werden direkt im A7-Prozessor des iPhone 5S gespeichert.  Apple legt Wert darauf, dass es nur lokal von der Touch ID-Software  ausgelesen werden kann, es also niemals in der iCloud abgelegt wird oder  auf eine andere Weise die Apple-Server erreicht.
> 
> Apple-Video beschreibt Fingerabdrucksensor Touch ID im iPhone 5S | News | MacTechNews.de


Ich habe mir aber gestern den Live-Ticker angeschaut und kann mich erinnern, dass das dort auch erwähnt wurde. 
Aber falls es dir entgangen ist, war mein Kommentar bezüglich der Sicherheit nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## Bec00l (11. September 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ob das für dich eine ordentliche Quelle ist, weiss ich nicht, aber ich habe das hier auf die schnell gegoogelt:
> 
> 
> Ich habe mir aber gestern den Live-Ticker angeschaut und kann mich erinnern, dass das dort auch erwähnt wurde.
> Aber falls es dir entgangen ist, war mein Kommentar bezüglich der Sicherheit nicht ernst gemeint.


 

Wurde gestern in dem Live Gespräch gesagt.. also das alles local auf dem Iphone bleibt und keine anderen Apps darauf zugriff haben. Ebenso auch nicht in der Cloud


----------



## TempestX1 (11. September 2013)

fire2002de schrieb:


> Die Megapixel Lüge von Nokia xD die Bilder sind sicherlich ok aber warum 41 mgp ? das ist doch nur Marketing mehr nicht....


Der Sensor hat 41 Megapixel. Effektiv macht die Kamera aber 5 Megapixel Bilder.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. September 2013)

OK, ich war gestern enttäuscht. Das 5S ist einmal mehr nur Modellpflege und hat ausser einem schnelleren Chip, einer etwas verbesserten Kamera und dem NSA-Fingererfassungsbutton wirklich nichts neues zu bieten gegenüber dem aktuellen 5er. Und wo wir beim 5er sind: Das wandert jetzt in ein neonfarbenes Plastikgehäuse, toll ... keine 2 Jahre fort, und schon merkt man, dass Apples Ideenchef für immer weg ist. :-/


Und das 5C halte ich für riskant. Apple hat immer eine Art Premium-Anstrich gehabt, man hat es warum auch immer für höherwertig gehlaten als die Konkurrenz ... und jetzt kommt das iPhone als Plastikbomber daher? Gut, Polycarbonat ... aber das geht auch in hübsch, die bunten 5Cs hingegen wirken trotz hochwertigem Plastik wie von der Resterampe mit dem billigen, quietschbunten Plastik. Entweder ist Apple doch genialer als ich dachte, und es gibt wirklich einen Markt für diese Neon-Phones, oder aber Apple verschätzt sich gerade massiv am Geschmack ihrer Kunden, zumal der Preis für das Plastikphone kaum anders ist als beim 5S, 100 Dollar Unterschied bei gleichen Speicherkapazitäten ... "erschwinglich" wie angekündigt ists nicht, und es sieht dazu noch irgendwie billig aus, ich weiss ja nicht ... könnte arg floppen. Bin da jetzt echt mal auf die Verkäufe gespannt.


----------



## shinobi2611 (11. September 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> OK, ich war gestern enttäuscht. Das 5S ist einmal mehr nur Modellpflege und hat ausser einem schnelleren Chip, einer etwas verbesserten Kamera und dem NSA-Fingererfassungsbutton wirklich nichts neues zu bieten gegenüber dem aktuellen 5er. Und wo wir beim 5er sind: Das wandert jetzt in ein neonfarbenes Plastikgehäuse, toll ... keine 2 Jahre fort, und schon merkt man, dass Apples Ideenchef für immer weg ist. :-/
> 
> 
> Und das 5C halte ich für riskant. Apple hat immer eine Art Premium-Anstrich gehabt, man hat es warum auch immer für höherwertig gehlaten als die Konkurrenz ... und jetzt kommt das iPhone als Plastikbomber daher? Gut, Polycarbonat ... aber das geht auch in hübsch, die bunten 5Cs hingegen wirken trotz hochwertigem Plastik wie von der Resterampe mit dem billigen, quietschbunten Plastik. Entweder ist Apple doch genialer als ich dachte, und es gibt wirklich einen Markt für diese Neon-Phones, oder aber Apple verschätzt sich gerade massiv am Geschmack ihrer Kunden, zumal der Preis für das Plastikphone kaum anders ist als beim 5S, 100 Dollar Unterschied bei gleichen Speicherkapazitäten ... "erschwinglich" wie angekündigt ists nicht, und es sieht dazu noch irgendwie billig aus, ich weiss ja nicht ... könnte arg floppen. Bin da jetzt echt mal auf die Verkäufe gespannt.


 
Hätte ich die Wahl zwischen "PlastikPhone 5" und 5S würde ich das 5S nehmen. Warum?
Naja weil man für 80€ mehr (ausgehend von 600€ "Einstiegspreis" ) das bessere 5S mit angeblich "schnelleren" A7 Core bekommt und mehr  schnick schnack hat und auch weil es IPhone Klassisch aussieht.

Ich denke schon das sich Apple was gedacht hat mit ihren bunten Phones aber da sind sie mittlerweile 2 Jahre zu spät dafür. Obwohl Apple ist nie für irgendwas zu spät denn es ist Apple und was Apple macht wird auch gekauft  und wenn sie den "Iwärmer" bringen würden den würde auch jeder für 800€ kaufen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. September 2013)

shinobi2611 schrieb:


> Hätte ich die Wahl zwischen "PlastikPhone 5" und 5S würde ich das 5S nehmen. Warum?
> Naja weil man für 80€ mehr (ausgehend von 600€ "Einstiegspreis" ) das bessere 5S mit angeblich "schnelleren" A7 Core bekommt und mehr  schnick schnack hat und auch weil es IPhone Klassisch aussieht.
> 
> Ich denke schon das sich Apple was gedacht hat mit ihren bunten Phones aber da sind sie mittlerweile 2 Jahre zu spät dafür. Obwohl Apple ist nie für irgendwas zu spät denn es ist Apple und was Apple macht wird auch gekauft  und wenn sie den "Iwärmer" bringen würden den würde auch jeder für 800€ kaufen


 Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich mag Apple-Produkte, hab sowohl privat als  auch beruflich ein 5er, allerdings frage ich mich halt, wo da nicht nur  die "Apple Magie" so langsam bei ihren Produkten bleibt, sondern auch,  ob das 5C zur Marke Apple passt, und ob die nicht ihren Nimbus damit so  langsam abbauen ...und der Preisunterschied ist einfach kaum der Rede wert, gerade weil die meisten die Dinger eh im Vertrag beziehen. Wird spannend, ob sich das 5C verkauft. Schwesterherz (eher hipp, jung und dynamisch, wohl die Zielgruppe fürs 5C) will auch lieber das champagnerfarbene 5S.


----------



## shinobi2611 (11. September 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich mag Apple-Produkte, hab sowohl privat als auch beruflich ein 5er, allerdings frage ich mich halt, wo da nicht nur die "Apple Magie" so langsam bei ihren Produkten bleibt, sondern auch, ob das 5C zur Marke Apple passt, und ob die nicht ihren Nimbus damit so langsam abbauen ...und der Preisunterschied ist einfach kaum der Rede wert, gerade weil die meisten die Dinger eh im Vertrag beziehen. Wird spannend, ob sich das 5C verkauft. Schwesterherz (eher hipp, jung und dynamisch, wohl die Zielgruppe fürs 5C) will auch lieber das champagnerfarbene 5S.



Die "Magie" ist schon lange weg von Apple^^ Hatte ja selbst das 3S war auch damit zufrieden aber es ist halt immer das gleiche wie ich finde. Damals hatte ich die Wahl bei Vertragsverlängerung zwischen IP4 und dem HTC Mozart WP7 und hatte mich aber für WP7 entschieden und auch nicht bereut^^

Apple muss erst wieder die "Magie" finden um mich wieder zu ihren Produkten zu treiben.


----------



## criss vaughn (11. September 2013)

shinobi2611 schrieb:


> Die "Magie" ist schon lange weg von Apple^^ Hatte ja selbst das 3S war auch damit zufrieden aber es ist halt immer das gleiche wie ich finde. Damals hatte ich die Wahl bei Vertragsverlängerung zwischen IP4 und dem HTC Mozart WP7 und hatte mich aber für WP7 entschieden und auch nicht bereut^^
> 
> Apple muss erst wieder die "Magie" finden um mich wieder zu ihren Produkten zu treiben.


 
Um ehrlich zu sein: Wirkliche Magie sucht man bei der Konkurrenz aber auch vergebens^^ Samsung, HTC, Nokia etc. betreiben auch nicht mehr als _Evolution_


----------



## kalkone (11. September 2013)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein: Wirkliche Magie sucht man bei der Konkurrenz aber auch vergebens^^ Samsung, HTC, Nokia etc. betreiben auch nicht mehr als _Evolution_


 
Die fahren sich alle langsam fest. ok... was soll den noch alles in ein Telefon?!? Was soll der Bewegungssensor mit Schrittzähler im 5S bezwecken?
Etwas beeindruckt hat mich aber als es hieß, dass das 5S doppelt so schnell wie das IP5 sein soll und der A7 Chip 1 Milliarde Transistoren hat... das ist ein Handy?!?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. September 2013)

shinobi2611 schrieb:


> Die "Magie" ist schon lange weg von Apple^^


 Ganz weg ist sie noch nicht. An anderer Stelle bemerkt man schon noch, dass Apple ein wenig "anders" ist und zumindest versucht einen Schritt weiter zu sein als der Rest. Bei den todschicken MacBook Pros (<3) mit ihrem Unibody-Alu-Case (übrigens auch eine Sache, die gerne mehr Hersteller kopieren könnten) haben sie vor allen anderen den Schritt zu hüherauflösenden Displays gemacht, Marketingkampfbegriff "Retina". Beim iPhone hingegen herrscht tatsächlich inzwischen Innovationsarmut, Siri war das letzte, das bei mir noch halbwegs die Augenbraue hat zucken lassen, allerdings wusste ich schob bei Vorstellung, dass sie im Grunde nur eine bestimmte App aus dem Appstore gerippt/aufgekauft und verbessert hatten.


Aber Apple und Jobs war schon irgendwie anders, alleine die Keynotes haben mit dem hölzernen Cook auf der Bühne eine ganz andere Geschmacksrichtung wie mit dem iSteve, der hatte nicht nur super Ideen, sondern konnte sie auch wie ein staunendens kleines Kind auf der Bühne präsentieren und vermarkten ... schade, dass er weg ist, Cook der Zahlenklempner wird Apple mit der Zeit vor die Wand setzen, so meine Befürchtung. :-/


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. September 2013)

kalkone schrieb:


> Die fahren sich alle langsam fest. ok... was soll den noch alles in ein Telefon?!? Was soll der Bewegungssensor mit Schrittzähler im 5S bezwecken?
> Etwas beeindruckt hat mich aber als es hieß, dass das 5S doppelt so schnell wie das IP5 sein soll und der A7 Chip 1 Milliarde Transistoren hat... das ist ein Handy?!?


 
Richtig erkannt. Ein paar Apps sind zwar recht nett, aber wozu brauche ich so viel Leistung in einem Smartphone wenn nicht gerade für Spiele? 

Ich würde mir ein maximal 4" großes, dünnes Smartphone mit Akkulaufzeit von ~5-7 Tagen (bei gelegentlicher Nutzung von Inet/Mail) wünschen. Gegen verfettete Displays (dank Tätschelei) könnten die Herrschaften auch mal was tun (kleiner integrierte Stylus z.B.).


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. September 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> OK, ich war gestern enttäuscht. Das 5S ist einmal mehr nur Modellpflege und hat ausser einem schnelleren Chip, einer etwas verbesserten Kamera und dem NSA-Fingererfassungsbutton wirklich nichts neues zu bieten gegenüber dem aktuellen 5er. Und wo wir beim 5er sind: Das wandert jetzt in ein neonfarbenes Plastikgehäuse, toll ... keine 2 Jahre fort, und schon merkt man, dass Apples Ideenchef für immer weg ist. :-/


 
beim 5S wurde doch immer nur unter der Haube was verändert. Was anderes habe ich gar nicht erwartet.... oder täusche ich mich da ?


----------



## Bec00l (11. September 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> beim 5S wurde doch immer nur unter der Haube was verändert. Was anderes habe ich gar nicht erwartet.... oder täusche ich mich da ?


 
Ne bei allen Sachen mit dem Kürzel "S" ist das design gleich geblieben


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Ne bei allen Sachen mit dem Kürzel "S" ist das design gleich geblieben


 
... Sag ich doch ? ^^

Oder was meinst du jetz ?


----------



## Bec00l (11. September 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> ... Sag ich doch ? ^^
> 
> Oder was meinst du jetz ?


 
oder täusche ich mich da =D das war das Ende deines Satzes..
wollte es nur bekräftigen und sagen "Nein du täuscht dich nicht und alle mit dem Kürzel "S" hat sich vom Design nicht geändert" ..


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> oder täusche ich mich da =D das war das Ende deines Satzes..
> wollte es nur bekräftigen und sagen "Nein du täuscht dich nicht und alle mit dem Kürzel "S" hat sich vom Design nicht geändert" ..


 
Achso. Sorry hatte ich grade nicht verstanden


----------



## Rizzard (11. September 2013)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein: Wirkliche Magie sucht man bei der Konkurrenz aber auch vergebens^^ Samsung, HTC, Nokia etc. betreiben auch nicht mehr als _Evolution_



Mit Innovationsarmut hat tatsächlich jeder zu kämpfen. 
Momentan machen alle das gleiche: größer, schneller, besser.

Hat aber auch was gutes. Man hat nicht jedes Jahr dieses "Muss ich haben" Gefühl.


----------



## mitverachtung (11. September 2013)

Dass man bei der 7. Generation des iPhones immer noch über den Preis meckert, ist doch etwas verwunderlich. 
Immerhin ist es schon seit fast 7 Jahren zu teuer. Langsam sollte doch mal der Gewöhnungsprozess einsetzen. 

Thema Innovation: 
Was erwartet man denn noch bei einem Produkt, welches schon fast alles hat?
Apple jagt halt nicht nach Superlativen im Produkt, sondern nach sinnvoller Funktionalität.
Beispielhaft das Retina Display im Smartphone. Direkt nach dem das iPhone eine so hohe Pixeldichte ausweist 
schmeißen die Konkurrenten mit immer höheren PPIs nur so um sich, ohne einen Sinn zu hinterfragen. 
Beim iPhone sieht man keine einzelnen Pixel - warum doppelt so hohe PPI? Um doppelt so gut keine Pixel zu erkennen?
Die meisten Smartphone Hersteller bringen irrwitzige Kameras mit unendlich vielen Megapixeln - dass bei zu vielen Pixeln
auf einem solch kleinen Sensor Bildfehler gerade zu vorprogrammiert sind wissen die wenigsten.
Auch hier geht Apple einen anderen Weg - lieber ein größerer Sensor mit weniger Megapixel.
Bei der Hardware ist ebenfalls ein anderer Ansatz zu erkennen. Man braucht keinen 4-Kerne oder gar 8-Kerner mit je 2GHz in einem Telefon,
Apple setzt hier stattdessen die 64-Bit Architektur ein und verschafft sich so durch geschickt programmierte Software seinen Vorsprung,
die CPU wird durch einen Co-Prozessor weiter entlastet.

Apple bringt vielleicht im Moment keine riesigen Innovationen, aber das liegt eher daran, dass man dem Unternehmen keine Zeit lässt. 
Es muss ja schließlich jedes Jahr was neues geben. Das zwischen iPod, iPhone und iPad jeweils fast 3-4 Jahre liegen, wird oft vergessen.

Dennoch versorgt uns Apple jedes Jahr mit immer neuen, kleinen Innovationen.
Sei es das Retina-Display in Telefonen, MP3-Playern und Laptops, 64-Bit Architektur im Smartphone, ein LED Blitz mit zwei verschiedenfarbigen
LEDs für schönere Fotos oder einfach nur das verbauen eines größeren Sensors in einer Mobil-Kamera.


----------



## MistaKrizz (11. September 2013)

Und ich hab immernoch mein 3gs 



MFG


----------



## Bec00l (11. September 2013)

mitverachtung schrieb:


> Dass man bei der 7. Generation des iPhones immer noch über den Preis meckert, ist doch etwas verwunderlich.
> Immerhin ist es schon seit fast 7 Jahren zu teuer. Langsam sollte doch mal der Gewöhnungsprozess einsetzen.
> 
> Thema Innovation:
> ...


 

Nicht vergessen das der LED Blitz auch wirklich der erste seiner Art ist.
Hab mir jetzt die Live Präsentation angeschaut. Es wird viel mehr auf die Neuerungen eingegangen und ich find das mit den Photos und Videos genial. Sowie sieht Infinity Blade 3 echt heiß aus


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. September 2013)

mitverachtung schrieb:


> Und viele Menschen (Ich eingeschlossen) haben an 4-Zoll ihre Freude. Das passt super in jede Hosentasche.
> 
> *Wie wäre es einmal, sein riesiges Ego wegzustecken und über den eigenen Tellerrand hinaus zu schauen. Nur weil man selber etwas nicht haben möchte, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Andere sich nicht darüber freuen.*


 
Aha, damals waren 4 Zoll noch zu groß für die Hosentasche und 3,5 Zoll das Non-Plus-Ultra. 
(Beispiel: Damaliger Vergleich S2 vs 4s) 
Jetzt sind auf einmal 4 Zoll das Optimum. Bin gespannt wenn 4,5 oder gar 4,8 Zoll bei Apple dran sind, was dann gesagt wird. 

Ich habe nichts gegen Apple und finde das Handy (bis auf den zu hohen Preis, so wie ich finde) und noch mehr die Software für ein sehr solides und gutes Produkt. Aber manchmal kommt es mir echt so vor, das Apple Jünger es meist so herum dichten, wie es Ihnen in den Kram passt, damit die heile Welt vorhanden bleibt und lassen keinerlei Kritik zu.
Selbst jene Dinge nicht, die selbst zuvor an anderen Smartphones kritisiert wurden und beim iPhone nun bestand haben.


----------



## Kondar (12. September 2013)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein: Wirkliche Magie sucht man bei der Konkurrenz aber auch vergebens^^ Samsung, HTC, Nokia etc. betreiben auch nicht mehr als _Evolution_


 
..was ja auch nicht schlimm ist oder?
Was gab es den für "Magie" in den letzten 20 Jahren?
Smartphones/Pads und die Voodoo1; alles andere würde ich für Updates pardon _Evolution_ halten.


----------



## mitverachtung (12. September 2013)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Aber manchmal kommt es mir echt so vor, das Apple Jünger es meist so herum dichten, wie es Ihnen in den Kram passt, damit die heile Welt vorhanden bleibt und lassen keinerlei Kritik zu.
> Selbst jene Dinge nicht, die selbst zuvor an anderen Smartphones kritisiert wurden und beim iPhone nun bestand haben.



Im Regelfall findet ja (leider) keine begründete Kritik statt. Meist heißt es nur "Zu teuer und veraltete Hardware" - Das sind für mich keine Argumente aus folgendem Grund:
Zu teuer ist etwas rein Subjektives. Gibt Leute denen sind 300 EUR zu teuer für ein Smartphone, gibt Leute die finden 900 EUR auch okay. Und die angeblich veraltete Hardware
ist eine schlicht falsche Aussage. Das iPhone war zum Releasezeitpunkt IMMER in der ersten Reihe was Performance angeht. Alles was über diese beiden Argumente als Kritik kommt
macht in seiner Gesamtheit leider nur einen minimalen Teil aus. Ich persönlich habe zum Beispiel kaum Kritikpunkte. Wer sich beim iPhone 4 über die Antenne und beim iPhone 4S über 
eine relativ schlechte Sprachqualität beschwer hat, lag vollkommen richtig. Vielleicht fallen dir abgesehen vom Preis echte Kritikpunkte ein? 

Mir ernsthaft nicht. Was aber wohl daran liegt, dass ich bis jetzt mit jedem Apple Produkt, welches ich gekaufte habe, zufrieden bin. Deswegen würde mich wirklich konstruktive Kritik von dritten
echt interessieren.

Ich möchte aber nicht zu sehr verallgemeinern. Auch von der Seite der Apple-User kommt oft unbegründete Kritik gegen die Konkurrenz. Und bitte lasst immer dieses Jünger gequatsche.
Wenn es danach gehen würde ist jeder überzeuge Cola, Pepsi, BMW, Audi, Xbox, PlayStation, Majo und Ketchup-Konsument ein Jünger.


----------



## Bec00l (12. September 2013)

Stimme dir da vollkommen zu  =D 

Btw. ne andere Frage.
Das 5s kann man ja vorbestellen am 20ten. Heißt das auch das man es dann aus den Retail-Stores bekommt? Oder kann man die erst später kaufen?


----------



## mitverachtung (12. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Stimme dir da vollkommen zu  =D
> 
> Btw. ne andere Frage.
> Das 5s kann man ja vorbestellen am 20ten. Heißt das auch das man es dann aus den Retail-Stores bekommt? Oder kann man die erst später kaufen?



Vorbestellen nicht, sondern kaufen. Ob die Geräte am Launchtag in dem Retail-Stores verfügbar sind hängt ganz davon ab wo der Store liegt. In kleineren Städten sieht das wohl eher mau aus, da meist die größeren Läden, je nach Kontingent, als erstes beliefert werden.


----------



## Bec00l (12. September 2013)

mitverachtung schrieb:


> Vorbestellen nicht, sondern kaufen. Ob die Geräte am Launchtag in dem Retail-Stores verfügbar sind hängt ganz davon ab wo der Store liegt. In kleineren Städten sieht das wohl eher mau aus, da meist die größeren Läden, je nach Kontingent, als erstes beliefert werden.


 
Noice
Denke München wird sicher beliefert =D stell ich mich mal hin *an die Schlange anreih*


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. September 2013)

mitverachtung schrieb:


> Im Regelfall findet ja (leider) keine begründete Kritik statt. Meist heißt es nur "Zu teuer und veraltete Hardware" - Das sind für mich keine Argumente aus folgendem Grund:
> Zu teuer ist etwas rein Subjektives. Gibt Leute denen sind 300 EUR zu teuer für ein Smartphone, gibt Leute die finden 900 EUR auch okay. Und die angeblich veraltete Hardware
> ist eine schlicht falsche Aussage. Das iPhone war zum Releasezeitpunkt IMMER in der ersten Reihe was Performance angeht. Alles was über diese beiden Argumente als Kritik kommt
> macht in seiner Gesamtheit leider nur einen minimalen Teil aus. Ich persönlich habe zum Beispiel kaum Kritikpunkte. Wer sich beim iPhone 4 über die Antenne und beim iPhone 4S über
> ...


 
Mit "Apple Jünger" waren die Leute gemeint, die strikt keinerlei Kritik zulassen, aber jedes bisschen bei anderen Smartphones zu bemängeln haben. Nicht diejenigen die auf Apple Produkte an sich setzen. 

Zudem sollte der von mir angesprochene  Preis keine Kritik sein, sondern eine einfache Meinung. Ich könnte dir jetzt persönliche Kritikpunkte nennen, die für andere aber eher wieder ein Pluspunkt sind.
(Bildschirmgröße, geschlossenes System...)

Mein Post bezog sich jetzt einfach nur auf die Meinungsmache mancher Leute. 
Es sollte keinerlei Kritik an das Telefon selbst sein.


----------



## Löschzwerg (13. September 2013)

Ich sehe den Preis schon als großen Kritikpunkt, aber solange es genügend Leute gibt die dafür zahlen macht Apple alles richtig.

Goldgrube Smartphone: Apple kassiert groß ab  mindestens 240 Euro Gewinn mit jedem verkauften iPhone 5 - Unternehmen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. September 2013)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Preis schon als großen Kritikpunkt, aber solange es genügend Leute gibt die dafür zahlen macht Apple alles richtig.
> 
> Goldgrube Smartphone: Apple kassiert groß ab – mindestens 240 Euro Gewinn mit jedem verkauften iPhone 5 - Unternehmen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


 
Apple ist aber nicht die einzige Firma, die große Gewinne mit ihren Produkten einfährt. 
Die Marke Porsche verdient pro Auto 16k €
Der Gewinn, der mit Markenshirts etc. eingefahren wird liegt mit sicherheit ebenfalls um einiges höher als bei apple. 
eröffne mal eine firma, die nicht darauf aus ist, gewinne zu erziehlen


----------



## Löschzwerg (13. September 2013)

Beim Apple iPhone fällt es im direkten Vergleich zur Konkurrenz nur ziemlich krass auf. Klar will eine Firma Gewinn erwirtschaften und nach Möglichkeit maximieren, bei der Dreistigkeit liegt Apple hier allerdings sehr weit vorne. Sie können es sich halt erlauben, den treuen Kunden sei Dank ^^

Zum Porsche: Der hat eine ganz andere Nutzungsdauer bzw. Wertschätzung (z.B. nen alter 911er oder GT3).


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. September 2013)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Sie können es sich halt erlauben, den treuen Kunden sei Dank ^^



Das musste sich aber auch erstmal erarbeitet werden und die meisten Kunden sind mit ihren Produkten und Service überaus zufrieden.


----------



## Bec00l (13. September 2013)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Beim Apple iPhone fällt es im direkten Vergleich zur Konkurrenz nur ziemlich krass auf. Klar will eine Firma Gewinn erwirtschaften und nach Möglichkeit maximieren, bei der Dreistigkeit liegt Apple hier allerdings sehr weit vorne. Sie können es sich halt erlauben, den treuen Kunden sei Dank ^^
> 
> Zum Porsche: Der hat eine ganz andere Nutzungsdauer bzw. Wertschätzung (z.B. nen alter 911er oder GT3).


 
Naja,
auf den ersten Blick Ultra dreist.
ich hab allerdings ohne Probleme mal schnell immer neue Iphones bekommen  Nagelneue... das geht bei Samsung nicht einfach so..
zusätlich lief von Anfang an, bis heute alles reibunglsos... 
zu deinem "dreist" 
ein Ferrari kostet um längen mehr als ein Polo.. 
Warum das ganze? Weil die sich von unten bis nach ganz oben gearbeitet haben. Design sowie Motoren etc..  sowie auch der Kundestamm geblieben ist und gewachsen ist. Apple hat nicht viel falsch gemacht. Außer das Samsung so eine Marktdominanz hat das sie immer mehr Hardware reinbauen und immer größere Bildschirme reinhauen um zu zeigen "Wir haben den größeren". Das ist nicht falsch sondern gutes Marketing. Deshalb haben die auch rasant aufgebaut  
Apple distanziert sich da ganz klar. Das sollte man merken. Jeder hat ein Budget Phone erwartet und die haben gezeigt, "nö.. kein Bock.. Apple =Edel" ..

Aber auf den ersten Blick wirkt es tatsächlich so das es dreist ist  Außer beim 5c.. das ist irgendeine andere Taktik die keiner kapiert


----------



## Alex555 (14. September 2013)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Preis schon als großen Kritikpunkt, aber solange es genügend Leute gibt die dafür zahlen macht Apple alles richtig.
> 
> Goldgrube Smartphone: Apple kassiert groß ab – mindestens 240 Euro Gewinn mit jedem verkauften iPhone 5 - Unternehmen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


 
Das 5C ist für den derzeitigen Preis einfach nur indiskutabel.
Ein Galaxy S4 bekommt man mittlerweile ab ca. 490€ neu, das 5C ist 100€ teurer, und bietet mit dem A6 ein etwas "älteres" Herzstück! 
Entweder man holt sich gleich das Iphone 5S, oder aber man nimmt sich ein S4. 
Das 5S bietet zumindest den neuen A7 im Vergleich zu dem 5C, ist nicht aus "billigem" Kunststoff, und nur 100€ teurer. 
Wenn der Kunde rational kauft, fällt der Preis des 5C bald, weil es sich schlecht verkauft. 
Rationales Denken ist jedoch oftmals in Bezug auf den Konsum nur Wunschdenken!!


----------



## Abductee (14. September 2013)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Wenn der Kunde rational kauft, fällt der Preis des 5C bald, weil es sich schlecht verkauft.


 
Seit wann macht Apple ein Produkt billiger nur weil es sich schlecht verkauft?
Die Preise sind meines Empfinden nach wie in Stein gemeißelt und trägt auch zu dem hohen Werterhalt bei.


----------



## Alex555 (14. September 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Seit wann macht Apple ein Produkt billiger nur weil es sich schlecht verkauft?
> Die Preise sind meines Empfinden nach wie in Stein gemeißelt und trägt auch zu dem hohen Werterhalt bei.


 
Das ist Marktwirtschaft. Wenn sich ein Produkt schlecht verkauft, muss man den Preis senken. Wenn Apple das nicht tut, werden die 5C Modelle zu Ladenhütern werden! 
Klar liegt es letzlich an Apple den Preis zu senken, solange das Produkt schön umgangen wird, und sich schlecht verkauft, wird Apple aber zu diesem Schritt gezwungen werden, außer es war von vornherein Apples Plan, das 5C nur als Resteverwertung (A6, usw) zu nehmen, und dann einzustellen.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2013)

Du setzt aber voraus, dass sich das 5C schlecht verkauft, was sich natürlich erst mal zeigen muss. Für solche Prognosen ist es einfach zu früh.


----------



## Alex555 (14. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du setzt aber voraus, dass sich das 5C schlecht verkauft, was sich natürlich erst mal zeigen muss. Für solche Prognosen ist es einfach zu früh.


 
Richtig, das ist die Prämisse. Sollte sich das 5C gut verkaufen, ist das alles hinfällig.


----------

